# My horse is my Prozac



## Quarterhorselover3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I feel ya.
It's been 6 weeks for me cause my horse was sick, then I got sick, then it was sloppy wet...I'm going insane! But I think I'll finally be able to ride this week. Boy, am I going to be sore. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I found I was clinicly depressed (runs in the family) when my first horse died. I spent six months, not wanting to get out of bed, not working, nothing. I bought Spice and I still missed Mooney a lot but it became easier to face the day, and 7 30 didn't seem that early any more.


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

I hear you! Its horrible I got into a bad car wreck about a year ago and I injured my neck and my previously injured knee. And ever since then I havent been able to ride much cause its so painful  and I'm very very depressed I miss it sooooo much


----------



## SRose (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel your pain honey. The best thing to do is to find a way to be around your horse, even if it's just grooming him in the cross ties. I noticed that even just that kind of contact is grounding for me. I don't know what your situation is but if you can just love on a horse it will help you shake the blues a bit. Get better soon and hope you can get ridding sooner.


----------

